# What your favorite Brabant ensemble releases?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love all of them except Lassus prophitea sybillarum seem flat and for a reason i never heard Brabant ensemble rendition of Jean Mouton, but i have a Jean Mouton cd of another ensemble and i find Mouton polyphony a tad boring, but this is just me my opinion, it's worth potatoes lol

But let's stay focus a the Jacquet of Mantua is exquisite from what i can says, Thomas Crecquillon is wonderful and screem out geneous, manchicourt has honnorable mention so is Cristobal de morales
and of course Antoine Brumel.

Write now im listening to Jacob Clemens woaw what a ensemble, this is the best Clemens cd i heard sorry mister Paul Van Nevel god know i respect your work too
:tiphat:


----------

